# All wrapped up



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Ralph was just minding his own business, having a chilling Saturday morning snooze on his blanket........
Then along came billy and swaddled him all up like a baby!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It doesn't look as if he struggled too hard


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He didn't! He was quite happy, but billy wouldn't leave him alone so he eventually got up


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I suggest you let Billy swaddle you up and then you can lie on the sofa while he runs around doing all the jobs 
(make sure you've put the TV on the channel you want to watch first!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I like your way of thinking! C


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Totally adorable


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I'm very impressed that Billy knows how to swaddle! Ralph looks like he's tolerating it quite well really. Are your poos very patient with your little man?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> I'm very impressed that Billy knows how to swaddle! Ralph looks like he's tolerating it quite well really. Are your poos very patient with your little man?


Post the box pictures  They are such a brilliant advertisment for the wonderful relationship between young children and puppies


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

He looks so cute. Does Ruby tolerate being Billys plaything as much as Ralph?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Ralph!! Lol. He looks so sweet and what a cute baby he makes.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> He looks so cute. Does Ruby tolerate being Billys plaything as much as Ralph?


Ruby harasses billy - especially when he just comes home.
Ralph is good - but will let billy know when he's had enough.
Ralph has this really strange thing about feet.
You can't close a draw, cupboard, crush an old shoe box with your feet or he gets all vocal and mouths your feet.
I've even tested just putting my foot on the fridge and he does it - really strange....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Post the box pictures  They are such a brilliant advertisment for the wonderful relationship between young children and puppies


This was pre biting picture


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby wanting to share his breakfast


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And a very young Ralph helping billy in his kitchen


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

His face!! Haha!! Hilarious! Ralph is very lovable.


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Tinman said:


> This was pre biting picture


Super cute. Reminds me of Calvin and Hobbes and how they would go on adventures with their box.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> This was pre biting picture


 

Love the pictures of baby Billy boy and puppy Ralph and Ruby - Ralph is a lucky chap to have his dogs to share his childhood with.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very cute pictures!! awe! cockapoos are the best.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Billy is a lucky boy having a poo brother and sister they are so cute together. Funny Ralph has a foot fetish, I am taking it your fridge is floor level


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Billy is a lucky boy having a poo brother and sister they are so cute together. Funny Ralph has a foot fetish, I am taking it your fridge is floor level


Very strange foot thing going on with him.... Tonight I tried him out by gently kicking the lawn mower.... And he did it.
I was having a clear out and was squashing some empty shoe boxes by standing on them & he went for my feet whilst doing this,
Although he makes funny noises and growly noises - he doesn't actually bite your feet, just mouths them - very funny but strange!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwh Ralph! He looks abit like my murph in the face in the swaddled pic! Love a black poo, not that ruby is any less adorable!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How good is Ralph putting up with that?! cute picture.


----------

